

Rails dev needed to help build a community in the video game space - rongolan

Hey guys - We’re an NYC based company building an online community for the video game industry, and are hiring a rails&#x2F;full stack developer on contract to build V1 of the application. You’ll be working off of front end product designs, but will have technical flexibility to build out the back end. This will start out as a contract job, but has the potential for more if its the right fit. Pay will be based on experience.<p>This will be an exciting and new approach for the video game industry, and we’re looking for someone who shares in our passion for the space.<p>Who we’re looking for:
- You’re comfortable working with a very small team, and with building a web application from scratch
- Have a passion for video games
- You are an expert in Ruby and Rails
- Have a very solid understanding of databases
- Experienced in deploying to a test environment
- Expert in HTML, CSS and JS (and relevant frameworks)
- Ideally are local to New York City, but not a must<p>If you’re interested and a serious candidate, please include a sentence about grabbing coffee or getting on Skype in your reply. Feel free to email me, ron@cartrdge.com
======
koopajah
you should consider posting in the monthly "who's hiring" thread, the october
one was posted a few hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394339)

